# show Your LEEF!



## SolarMan (Dec 8, 2007)

Let's see your leef modified lights!

I can't find any thread that shows just leef modified lights...so let's start one!









I love this light...leef 2x18500 CxC with M2 head, SW02 tailcap and (what else) AW's and Lumens Factory!


----------



## Coop (Dec 8, 2007)

How about this one? 






1x18650 Leefbody, Leefgrip, Surefire Z44 bezel, Surefire Z48 tailcap & Wolf Eyes Cree drop-in.

I also use this one without the Leefgrip and a Surefire Z58 tailcap when I need something more pocketable or strapped to the handlebars of my bike using a 2fish lockblock when I need a little extra light.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 8, 2007)

Leef/Milky M-180


----------



## BSBG (Dec 8, 2007)

Leef 2x18650 body, KT4, SW01, MN20:


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 8, 2007)

oooooooooooo, thats nice  

id like to do something like that for me next project


----------



## donn_ (Dec 8, 2007)

BigLeef 2xC with KL3-BK:






BigLeef 3xC with M2-BK:






BigLeef 4xC with [email protected]






BigLeef 6xC with FM3-V2 (raw aluminum, waiting for ano)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 8, 2007)

donn_ said:


> BigLeef 2xC with KL3-BK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's sick!!


----------



## Russianesq (Dec 8, 2007)

*must stop drooooling............:huh::duh2::huh::duh2::huh::duh2::huh::duh2::huh::duh2::huh::duh2:*


----------



## labrat (Dec 8, 2007)

C2-head/E2C-adapter/LEEF 2x18650-body/LEEF-tailcap
And Lumens Factory HO-9.
A work-light, with long run-time.


----------



## donn_ (Dec 8, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's sick!!



:sick2: It is a sickness!


----------



## Paladin (Dec 8, 2007)

My pair of working girls!

Paladin


----------



## kavvika (Dec 8, 2007)

labrat, I have some questions since I'm not so familiar with Surefire lego. Is that a head from a 6P, with an adapter to take an Executive body, and an executive tail cap? Does that mean that batteries can only be loaded from to bezel end? What lamps does it take? I'm guessing P60 because of the P-series bezel. And what was the reason you went with an executive body instead of a 6/9P type body? Is that slimmer? Nice light, BTW! I'm guessing it cost a lot to piece together.
Maybe one day...


----------



## Germ (Dec 8, 2007)

In the middle, black 2X18500 with Leef Grip, SureFire Z59 tailcap, and Lighthound tactical head:


----------



## labrat (Dec 8, 2007)

kavvika said:


> labrat, I have some questions since I'm not so familiar with Surefire lego. Is that a head from a 6P, with an adapter to take an Executive body, and an executive tail cap? Does that mean that batteries can only be loaded from to bezel end? What lamps does it take? I'm guessing P60 because of the P-series bezel. And what was the reason you went with an executive body instead of a 6/9P type body? Is that slimmer? Nice light, BTW! I'm guessing it cost a lot to piece together.
> Maybe one day...


 
It is a head from a C2/C3, as this one is HA natural.
But the C2/C3 bezels I have all varies quite a lot in tint/darkness of the HA natural anodizing!
xP-heads are all black, no Natural, but I believe else no difference.
The adapter E2C is neccessary here because the LEEF is a 2x18650 E-head and C-tail.
The tail is a LEEF C-tail, HA natural, but very pale colour.
And the batteries goes in from the tail-end.
But you might have seen another of my lights, with an E2E-body, the front-end the same but the tail here a McTc-tail:



Also using a 18650 split-body from Mirage_Man when using a 18650-cell:



And these lights takes the batteries through the front/bezel-end.
An Executive-body is slimmer than the 6/9P body, and thus gives a light with a slim waist and bulging top and "hips". 
Sounds familiar?
The C2/C3 bezels/heads takes all D26-lamps/light-engines.
Not that expencive, but takes some luck and time to find the right pieces!
Good luck for you in your search!


----------



## Cypher (Dec 8, 2007)

Nothin' special. Just my own FrankenLeef. 

Leef 2 x 18650 HA Nat body with 6P tailcap and Gen. 1 KL3 with cutdown McR27 now running a Seoul U-bin instead of the TWOH that was in there. (Wow, long time since I've seen TWOK or TWOJ etc. here. Weird.)









This is my favorite setup. I have gone from big lights to little lights and back to big lights. It is very bright and has great runtime. When I want more light I throw on the 6P bezel and the Lumens Factory EO-9.

When I get some $$ I want to add a proper HA tailcap, LeefGrip, and KT2.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 10, 2007)

Left to right:
1. Leef 3x18650 C-M, KT4, WA1185, SW02
2. BigLeef 3C gray, KT4, WA1185
3. BigLeef 2C gray, KT4, WA1111
4. Leef 2x18650 C-C, KT2, WA1111, SW01
5. Leef 2x18500 C-C, KT2, WA1111, SW02
6. Leef 2x18500-BK C-C, KT2-BK, WA1111, SW02
7. Leef 2x18500 C-C, KT2, WA1111, SW01
8. Leef 2x18650 C-M, M3-CB, MN11


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 10, 2007)

thats flashlight porn :kewlpics:


----------



## Hog (Dec 10, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Left to right:
> 1. Leef 3x18650 C-M, KT4, WA1185, SW02
> 2. BigLeef 3C gray, KT4, WA1185
> 3. BigLeef 2C gray, KT4, WA1111
> ...


 
DM 51 a couple of questions.
Do you prefer the 18650 or C body on the Turbo head as far as feel in the hand, if comparing #3 to #4? Also how is the run time on #8?
Awesome collection by way.
Hog


----------



## audioman (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## DM51 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hog said:


> Do you prefer the 18650 or C body on the Turbo head as far as feel in the hand, if comparing #3 to #4? Also how is the run time on #8?
> Awesome collection by way.
> Hog


All those lights have a very nice balance. The Millenium (KT4) head needs a good size body for balance, such as the BigLeef or 3x18650 size. Those 2 BigLeef lights are absolutely superb with the KT4. 

The lighter KT2 turbohead is very well-balanced with the smaller 2x18650 and 2x18500 bodies. The 2x18xxx bodies with a WA1111 bulb will give the SF M6/MN21 a good run for its money.

Whether you find them comfortable to hold and use will probably depend on the size of your hands. You might find these comparisons of body diameters useful:
~~ Mag D: 40 mm
~~ BigLeef: 35 mm
~~ Mag C: 32 mm
~~ Leef 18xxx: 25 mm

BTW, I have a gun-metal gray FM3V-2 turbohead which I am currently using on a Mag23. This Fivemega head is the best turbohead available, IMO – it is superb. 

It is also a perfect color-match with the gray BigLeef pieces, so that combination would make an exceptionally handsome light, for anyone who wants to try it. You would need the BigLeef Mag-fitting neck to fit that head, rather than the SF 'M' neck, and maybe the A123/Emoli-size BigLeef body sections, depending on what bulb you want to run.


----------



## SolarMan (Dec 12, 2007)

I am BLOWN AWAY at some of the lights you guys have posted here! 

:wow:

And I thought I was finished buying lights for a while!

KEEP 'EM COMING!


----------



## luminata (Dec 12, 2007)

Audioman , can ya give a break down on your cool lights?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Left to right:
> 1. Leef 3x18650 C-M, KT4, WA1185, SW02
> 2. BigLeef 3C gray, KT4, WA1185
> 3. BigLeef 2C gray, KT4, WA1111
> ...


Are your clickies still alive?


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 26, 2009)

jeffb said:


> Leef/Milky M-180



That one's unusually elegant looking, Jeff. Can you tell me what went into it?


----------



## Boy SureFire (Jul 26, 2009)

those are some hot bodies:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2009)

A topic definitely worth resurrecting.

I'll see about getting my hands on a cheap digital camera so I can post pics of my Leef-bodied M4 and Leef-bodied 9P.

(Yup, just what you're picturing. The M4 is two-tone due to the body being black).


----------



## Boy SureFire (Jul 26, 2009)

can't wait to see LB 9P :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jul 27, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Are your clickies still alive?


Yes, all working fine!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Yes, all working fine!


You are lucky! I'm not brave enough to send more than 3A through my Z48. I've heard some horrible stories about dead clickies... A fellow CPFer had his clicky killed by an inoffensive IMR-9, and you are torturing your tailcaps with the WA1111! LOL


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You are lucky! I'm not brave enough to send more than 3A through my Z48. I've heard some horrible stories about dead clickies... A fellow CPFer had his clicky killed by an inoffensive IMR-9, and you are torturing your tailcaps with the WA1111! LOL


I _think_ (not sure of this) the SW02 has the same internals as a Z48, and is OK at a higher current than the smaller clickies such as Z58. I don't know whether this is true (anyone know the answer?)

The BigLeef tailcap is rated at up to 5A IIRC.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I _think_ (not sure of this) the SW02 has the same internals as a Z48, and is OK at a higher current than the smaller clickies such as Z58. I don't know whether this is true (anyone know the answer?)
> 
> The BigLeef tailcap is rated at up to 5A IIRC.


According to Lumens Factory:


> "We've killed many SF clickies by using IMR lamp assemblies, so you don't have to. Absolutely no clicky tailcaps with IMR setups".


Also, very good explanations here concerning clickies and high current bulbs (thanks Eric!) -->> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235455


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I noted Mark's warning when his IMR LAs came out. There was a certain amount of CYA there - very understandable, as he would not want to be blamed for a lot of fried clickies. 

I also saw that thread with md's very good posts - in fact I posted in it myself, saying pretty much the same as I have said above.

I don't really know what current the Z48 can handle. There'll be a "safe" figure" and an "actual" figure, and maybe another for "at your own risk". My guess is those figures are something like 2.5A, 3A and >3A. But I don't have any evidence to back them up - they are pure guesswork.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jul 28, 2009)

How about a DuraCoated Leef body for my P1D?


----------



## Russianesq (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 28, 2009)

Russianesq said:


>


You could play baseball with that thing!! LOL


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 1, 2009)

I only have one Leef body... a bare Aluminum 1x18650 body which I have paired to my polished 6PD head and Z59 clicky switch. The SF parts are a bit more shiny than the Leef but they look pretty much stock and match up beautifully.


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 1, 2009)

Very very nice.....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful body!


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is my ex Leef build.

Leef 3 18650 with LED ZEP 3 P7 = 1706 out the front lumens as tested by MrGman.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 3, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Here is my ex Leef build.
> 
> Leef 3 18650 with LED ZEP 3 P7 = 1706 out the front lumens as tested by MrGman.


That's sickness!


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 3, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's sickness!



Wooooo - pocket (almost) sunshine :bow:


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here´s my Leef/Surefire Lego light - my favourite light right now:












Surefire Z58 tailcap, Leef 2x18500 C/C body, Surefire C/M adapter (from a KL3), Surefire M3 head, Netkidz SS bezel, Nailbender D36 MC-E Mbin drop-in.

I really would like to have a SW01 fatty, a GanP tailcap or a Leef grip for this lego but these are pretty hard to get a hold of these days.

Eric


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2009)

The Z58 had to go since I had the opportunity to snatch a GanP tailcap. A good match to all the other parts.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice Eric, looks as if you've got a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Bruce :wave: I really like the looks of the light and with the Nailbender drop-in it´s a nice wall of light :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## tx101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Eric, that is a very cool looking light :thumbsup:

The Leef 1x18650 body is rare but the GanP tailcap
is even more rare.
I think maybe it is a custom one off

First dibs if you ever decide to sell it


----------



## Meganoggin (Sep 1, 2009)

First time I've seen a GanP tailcap - I like it a lot :thumbsup:

Fantastic Leef'y Lego there Eric


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2009)

tx101 said:


> The Leef 1x18650 body is rare but the GanP tailcap
> is even more rare.
> I think maybe it is a custom one off


I searched a bit before I put up my WTB thread for a Ganp tailcap. Colin made and sold very very few C-series tailcaps (not more than 5 I belief) and these were all different from this one. But this one appears to be the same tailcap he uses on his Griffin lights. But then again the Griffins are not too numerous either  and I don´t think anyone would split a Griffin to sell the tailcap or any other part of it.



tx101 said:


> First dibs if you ever decide to sell it


Absolutely! Peter´s offered the Ganp tailcap in another salesthread a few days earlier but withdrew it at the same time I wanted to buy it. If it wasn´t for you I might have missed it´s new listing :thumbsup: But honestly, I don´t think I´ll ever going to........ah I dont want to dissapoint you  and one should never say never.

Eric


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 1, 2009)

I NEED that tailcap! LOL


----------



## QtrHorse (Sep 2, 2009)

What C to M adapter is that?

Nice looking Lego by the way.




Eric242 said:


> The Z58 had to go since I had the opportunity to snatch a GanP tailcap. A good match to all the other parts.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 2, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> What C to M adapter is that?
> 
> Nice looking Lego by the way.


 


It appears to be the adaptor that comes on the KL5 or KL3 heads.

I have the same one that I removed from my old KL5.

It looks great!

Nice Light Eric!:thumbsup:

All those parts compliment each other nicely!oo:


----------



## Eye See (Sep 19, 2009)

Some of mine...




KL3 Bk with Milky mod P4, MC27, 18500 leef, SF tail
KL3 Ha Deerlight R2,D mini refector,18500 leef,SF tail






M2 Deerlight R2, d-mini refector, 18500 leef, Jetbeam tail






M3, Lumens factory D-36 R2, 18650 & grip leef, SF tail






G3, Deerlight R2, leef 18500, G3 tail with Mcclicky,Jetbeam Bezel


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2009)

Eye See said:


> M3, Lumens factory D-36 R2, 18650 & grip leef, SF tail


That is an _especially_ good-looking light. Outstanding!


----------



## Eye See (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you sir, it feels good in the hand too..





DM51 said:


> That is an _especially_ good-looking light. Outstanding!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice!!! Wanna sell it? LOL


----------



## uhsodium (Sep 20, 2009)

Eye See said:


> Thank you sir, it feels good in the hand too..


i would also lego one but there's no leefgrip on thoung now:mecry:


----------



## Eye See (Oct 7, 2009)

U2 Leef


----------



## brunt_sp (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's some of mine :




















They are from the top:

2 X 18500 C to C with M2 head and SW02
2 X 18500 C to C with C to M adapter, M3 head and SW02
1 X 18650 C to E With Malkoff VME head


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 17, 2010)

I've just bought a new Leef 2x18650...


----------



## Jvalera (Jan 17, 2010)

my one and only


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2010)

Has Leef really retired?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 26, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Has Leef really retired?


 
Sadly, that does seem to be the case.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the recent thread bump - some very nice lights here.


----------



## etc (Jan 26, 2010)

2x18650 or 4x123 Leef + Malkoff M60 5-12V (The only one in existence)







2x18500 Leef + Malkoff M60LL
Runs on 3x123, 2x18500, 2xAA... (Including Lith, NiMH, Alkaline)


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

etc said:


> 2x18500 Leef + Malkoff M60LL
> Runs on 3x123, 2x18500, 2xAA... (Including Lith, NiMH, Alkaline)


 
Ah, a Leef-bodied 9P. I have one as well. Mine uses a stock Z41 tailcap, and is home to my handmade Malkoff M60. I love being able to swap out different sets of cells without needing to swap out the lamp.


----------



## ImGeo (Jan 27, 2010)

What's so special about LEEF? I understand its customized, and provides special sizes for your surefire parts... but... ??


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2010)

ImGeo said:


> What's so special about LEEF? I understand its customized, and provides special sizes for your surefire parts... but... ??


 
Honestly, I could explain it. But it's one of those things in Life that you can only truly understand when you experience it or hold it in your hands.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> ....you can only truly understand when you experience it or hold it in your hands.


Exactly! Once you´ll handle a Leef you´ll recognize it´s quality. Especially the knurling - the best I´ve ever seen on a flashlight.

Eric


----------



## Dioni (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, that does seem to be the case.


 
:mecry:really sad..


----------



## Gary123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is mine. Doesn't compare to some of the others here, but it works very well. Aleph III head built by Milkyspit with P7 and optic, Leef 18650, RPM tail.

I don't think Craig will mind my lifting his picture of my light from his review.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jan 28, 2010)

Eric242 said:


> Exactly! Once you´ll handle a Leef you´ll recognize it´s quality. Especially the knurling - the best I´ve ever seen on a flashlight.
> 
> Eric


 
I think the knurling is what I like the most about them as well. They also just seem better made even though they are the same weight as a comparable Surefire body.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2010)

QtrHorse said:


> I think the knurling is what I like the most about them as well. They also just seem better made even though they are the same weight as a comparable Surefire body.


 
A big +1 on that.

Besides my Leef-bodied 9P, my other light is a Leef-bodied M4. 

It's far more comfortable to use than a stock M4 when in constant-on mode, and you want to wrap your fingers near the head of the light. I generally like flats on a flashlight body, but the ones on a stock M4 are just a bit too large.

The only thing I regret is having only two Leef bodies.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 28, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> A big +1 on that.
> 
> Besides my Leef-bodied 9P, my other light is a Leef-bodied M4.
> 
> ...


*+2!*

Agreed 100%.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 28, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> The only thing I regret is having only two Leef bodies.


That´s exactly the same problem I have :laughing:


----------



## Swagg (Jan 30, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Left to right:
> 1. Leef 3x18650 C-M, KT4, WA1185, SW02
> 2. BigLeef 3C gray, KT4, WA1185
> 3. BigLeef 2C gray, KT4, WA1111
> ...



Quick question, is there any difference in throw or spill in your 1111 KT4 compared to the 1111 KT2? I'm about to get one of these heads for my BigLeef C body but can't decide which one, I guess I'll go with the best performing head if there is one. 

Also, are you using FM's Bi Pin socket for those lights?


----------



## RichS (Jan 30, 2010)

Swagg said:


> Quick question, is there any difference in throw or spill in your 1111 KT4 compared to the 1111 KT2? I'm about to get one of these heads for my BigLeef C body but can't decide which one, I guess I'll go with the best performing head if there is one.
> 
> Also, are you using FM's Bi Pin socket for those lights?


Yes - the KT4 out-performs it by a slight margin in the throw department. The KT1(same as KT2, just comes with a different bulb) has more spill. 

I compared both head to head in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245617


----------



## RichS (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's mine. Leef made some of the best custom parts out there IMO. I'm sick about selling Donn my 2x18650 C-M body. Getting another one will not be easy..


----------



## DM51 (Jan 30, 2010)

Swagg said:


> Quick question, is there any difference in throw or spill in your 1111 KT4 compared to the 1111 KT2? I'm about to get one of these heads for my BigLeef C body but can't decide which one, I guess I'll go with the best performing head if there is one.
> 
> Also, are you using FM's Bi Pin socket for those lights?


As RichS has said, the KT4 throws slightly better as it has a deeper reflector; however the difference is not as much as one might expect. For the BigLeef system, it will depend which neck you have - is it a C or M fitting? 

And yes, I'm using the FM bi-pin socket for the WA 1111 and 1185 bulbs.

_Edit: sorry, I just noticed you said C fitting. You'll need the KT1 or KT2, unless you can do an exchange and get a M fitting neck which will take the KT4._


----------



## Swagg (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks DM51 and RichS, great post by the way Rich! Yeah I have the black Leef body and it looks like the body to M neck in black is sold out, so I guess I'll end up getting the KT1. 

When I get my Leef tail back I'll post some pics(I'm getting it modded to the 10amp switch and adding a constant glow feature in the cap as well thanks to an awesome CPFer!).


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 31, 2010)

How does GanP compare to Leef?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice leefs Rich! :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Feb 1, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, that does seem to be the case.



Well that sucks. And I was just planning on buying a Leef body or two, I didn't realize he had quit awhile back.


----------



## QtrHorse (Feb 1, 2010)

Lighthound has some 3x18650 M head/ C tail on sale right now.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 2, 2010)

QtrHorse said:


> Lighthound has some 3x18650 M head/ C tail on sale right now.


 
Yup. Those would be useful with the Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp in an M-series turbo head, and a Z41 tailcap. A rechargeable M6 option, the hard way. Length would be quite a bit excessive though.


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 2, 2010)

I ordered the 3x18650 four days ago. Will be mated with a LumensFactory P7 turbo head and a Z41 or a Z58 with AW Softstart switch. I considered the 3x version way too long but the Lighthound deal was too good to pass. I compared the anodizing of my two 2x18500 leef bodies with the p7´s anodizing and it is a pretty good match. Can´t wait for it to arrive.

Eric


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Feb 2, 2010)

leggo of my eggo!

I was hoping to wait until my budget was replenished but I don't want to miss out on the remaining stock so I just jumped on a Leef 3x18650 C-M at Lighthound. The 25% off helps.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't forget to post a pic of your finished Leef 3x18650, along with a SF 6P or (better yet) a SF 3P for scale. :huh:


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 16, 2010)

I finaly received my 3x18650 Leef body today and completed my last lego (for now). Here it is with a Lumens Factory P7 Turbo Head and a Surefire Z58 clicky with a AW 3 level softstart switch installed. The 3x18650 body is a really long beast but the runtime should be pretty good with the P7 head. A Quark 123 and two additional Leef legos (with 2x18500 body each) for size comparsion.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice job Eric!


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 8, 2010)

There´s a thread in the cafe called "What is time?". Well, it´s nothing. It´s not even three weeks when I received the 3x18650 leef body. A few days ago I managed to snatch a 2x18650 leef at the marketplace and it arrived today. So after not even 3 weeks the light changes again (the first body was a FiveMega 2x18650 C-M which didn´t suit the head at all - even though it was cool by itself). I guess that´s it, no more changes for this one (at least I hope so, the only danger might be a 3x18650 Megallennium body).






And here´s the three leef lights (I guess the 3x18650 will end up for sale in a few weeks):


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

> I guess the 3x18650 will end up for sale in a few weeks


 
Why is that? It's the best Leef, unless you have a Megalennium...


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 9, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Has Leef really retired?



Figures. My first experience with lighthound was when the LeefGrip sold out and they strung me along for months. That was a year or two ago, so if it's only finally coming out, I should probably forgive them and maybe order something. :shakehead

I had my eye on the 2x18650 E-C body, but someone beat me to it while my bank was jerking me around. :mecry: 

On a tangent, is the IMR-E2 safe on two LiCo 18650s?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> Figures. My first experience with lighthound was when the LeefGrip sold out and they strung me along for months. That was a year or two ago, so if it's only finally coming out, I should probably forgive them and maybe order something. :shakehead
> 
> I had my eye on the 2x18650 E-C body, but someone beat me to it while my bank was jerking me around. :mecry:
> 
> *On a tangent, is the IMR-E2 safe on two LiCo 18650s*?


 
110% safe! It is pretty safe even on 2x26500 IMRs.

Cheers.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 9, 2010)

what the heck would you host an E bezel on that takes C batteries? 0_o


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 9, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why is that? It's the best Leef, unless you have a Megalennium...


I consider it too long. 2x18650 is perfectly ok with a bigger head. Bu I just realized I have an IMR13 bulb from Lumens Factory as well as a spare M3 head (that gives me a really hard time to get the bezel open) and that might be a good combination with good runtime for that bulb. Even though you´re not supposed to run it for more than a few minutes.

Eric


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> what the heck would you host an E bezel on that takes C batteries? 0_o


I wouldn't, I am just saying it could handle just fine. (to be honest, I wouldn't use an E bezel on a 2x18500 host either)
Lumens factory lamp assemblies-- unlike SF HOLA-- are designed for higher voltages.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love this thread, even though many of the older pic links are dead it still deserves to be bumped 1-2 times / year.:thumbsup:

Leef legos are the only ones I have handled that match or even surpass Surefire OEM parts in terms of feel, fit, heft, finish, knurl and typeIII quality.


----------



## LightJunk (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's mine. Leef 3X18650 body, Z41-BK & MZP7-3 next to a Megalennium & M6


----------



## Dioni (Mar 11, 2010)

My "Rocket" Leef: 

- Surefire SW02
- Surefire E1e Head
- Leef 2x18650 C tail E head

The E1e head will be swapped for a LU60A soon! :thumbsup:
















Cheers
Diônata


----------



## Dioni (Mar 11, 2010)

C'mon guys... SHOW YOUR LEEF!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 11, 2010)

Dioni said:


> My "Rocket" Leef:
> 
> - Surefire SW02
> - Surefire E1e Head
> ...


You need an IMR-E2 in there!


----------



## Dioni (Mar 12, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You need an IMR-E2 in there!


 
Yep, definitely I need it! At least until I got the LU60A :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, Dioni, you're the one that bought it. 

I was going to use a low-profile raw Al Aleph tailcap with a McClicky, just to keep the cylindrical look going, but ... that strangely works.

Let me know if you decide you don't need that body sometime.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 12, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> Ahh, Dioni, you're the one that bought it.
> 
> I was going to use a low-profile raw Al Aleph tailcap with a McClicky, just to keep the cylindrical look going, but ... that strangely works.


 
Haha...
It was the last avaliable indeed. But actually I was looking for a Leef 2x18650 C tail C head in raw to use with a M2 Head and my SW02, however I didn't find it. I had used it with a Z41 and it looked perfectly cylindrical! 



> Let me know if you decide you don't need that body sometime.


 
Ok 

Cheers
Dioni


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 13, 2010)

Come to think of it, Fivemega may be able to supply you with a C-C body like that.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, indeed, but I was looking for a leef


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I thought if I found you an adequate substitute, you wouldn't need that one.


----------



## Mikey V (Mar 14, 2010)

Here are my Leef lego light cannons. 2x 18650 Leef tubes, MC-E Turbo-heads (KT-4 clones) and SF twisties. Was hoping to get HA tubes, but bare natural metal was all the Hound had left. Anyway, the clone heads are such a light shade of HA that I think the bare tubes look better than a dark HA tube might. These two are my most powerful LED lights, easily besting my LF P7 turbo heads on Sereph bodies.


----------



## greenpea76 (May 25, 2010)

Five Mega head with P7 emitter. Leef body and SW02.

Picked up the head separately in the MP section from Flip and machined a little off the pill and inside of body to make it fit properly.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 23, 2010)

Thought I would bump this awesome thread for some more pics. So sad that Leef isn't making bodies anymore. Sometimes I feel like I came too late and missed an epic party. :sigh:


----------



## LightJunk (Aug 9, 2010)

My Leef collection so far. I just love the knurling and HA color is just nice. 





















Bump for a great thread lovecpf


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 9, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Thought I would bump this awesome thread for some more pics. So sad that Leef isn't making bodies anymore. Sometimes I feel like I came too late and missed an epic party. :sigh:



Quoted for truth.
:mecry:


----------



## Kraid (Aug 20, 2010)

Gary123 said:


> Here is mine. Doesn't compare to some of the others here, but it works very well. Aleph III head built by Milkyspit with P7 and optic, Leef 18650, RPM tail.
> 
> I don't think Craig will mind my lifting his picture of my light from his review.



Hey! Thats really cool! For some reason I always had compatibility problems with my RPM and my LEEF. :shrug:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Leefs LightJunk!


----------



## Dioni (Sep 19, 2010)

One more. I like these 2x18500 leefs.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2010)

Dioni said:


> One more. I like these *2x18500* leefs.


 
Fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


 

I ate the 5  Thanks!


----------



## etc (Sep 19, 2010)

Top to bottom: FiveMega 3xAA, Leef 4x123, Leef 3x123


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2010)

Dioni said:


> I ate the 5  Thanks!


 
No worries. Just didn't want someone new to CPF to get confused. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2010)

etc said:


>


 
That ultra rare C-C 4xCR123 leef body in the middle is a nice one. But you should point out that not all 3 of those in the pic are Leef.


----------



## etc (Sep 20, 2010)

I suspect 1x18650 Leef is even more rare than 2x18650. 

I must say HA is very durable. I had it for over a year and it looks mint. 

In all honesty, the round FiveMega bodies are just as good functionality wise. The knurling is as good. 
You cannot get the HA with FiveMega. 
If you want a 2x18650 (or 4x123) body, Surefire doesn't make such a piece (single piece) nor does Leef, so FiveMega is your only game. The ones that are completely round are nice but flat sided I don't like.

I was looking for 1x18650 Leef in the marketplace for a year but gave up. When they do show up it's for 5 minutes and then it sells for 100 tokens. 

I run a one-of-a-kind Malkoff M60 in my Leef, rated for 5-12V, not the standard 9V, so the entire lite is not just collectible but impossible to duplicate. I can go back and forth between 18650 cells and CR123A primaries, something you cannot do with "normal" 9V Malkoffs.

This is why I like Surefire (or Surefire clone) Lego. Think about it, nobody else on the planet has exactly what you have.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2010)

Must admit C-C 1x18650 is indeed even rarer. I ended up going with an FM body in that configuration. Compared to my two Leef bodies, the FM is very good. But the knurling on my FM body isn't quite as good. Overall quality is a notch below that of the Leef bodies. Not a slam against FM. Those Leef bodies are exceptional. 

Also, when it comes to fit, Leef bodies are great to use with Malkoff drop-ins. Nice, tight, fit between SureFire Z44 bezel and the front of a C-C Leef body. Next is a stock SF body that's been bored. Barely noticeable gap. But as you know, FM bodies leave a considerable gap when used with Malkoff and other aftermarket LED drop-ins. They're suited better for use with inca. lamps. I can honestly see why Leef bodies are still in such high demand. And, I'm grateful I was able to snag a couple of them when they were available at Lighthound. 

With my FM-bodied 6P, I plan to run a Lumens Factory inca. lamp in it with one 18650.


----------



## etc (Sep 20, 2010)

IMO both Leef and FiveMega are out of Surefire specs, most noticeably in the tailcap thread. It's just too short. With my Leef, I almost run out of thread before it turns on in the last MM. FiveMega is a little better but not by much. I know it's not just me since others have posted about this. Just compare the two threads side by side. A SF will turn well past the point of ignition, maybe a full turn or half a turn.

With Leef, I sometimes have to use a brass ring or alum foil around the Malkoff, even a non-filed one, for a good contact. It comes and goes, not sure. I've never had 'ignition' issues with FiveMega. 

Understand you have two non-Surefire products trying to work together, Malkoff + Leef, with a surefire Bezel and tailcap. They are built very well but if you compare the inside the bezel side area and tailcap thread, you will see the differences. My Leef and FM came with only 1 O-ring in the tailcap thread, but Surefire has two, another difference. 

On the plus side, Surefire has terrible knurling IMO, not aggressive enough, and I hate these flat sides which are slippery. Leef is round all the way, very grippy, which is why I ultimately like it best.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

The 2x18650 leef body I have is a E head/C tail. This below in my sig and in post #99. Not many bulbs fit in it using the E to C adapter. 
I think I'll try keeping its "baton" style and use an E-series head and a Z41 tailcap.

I still want a C/C


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2010)

etc said:


> IMO both Leef and FiveMega are out of Surefire specs, most noticeably in the tailcap thread. It's just too short. With my Leef, I almost run out of thread before it turns on in the last MM. FiveMega is a little better but not by much. I know it's not just me since others have posted about this. Just compare the two threads side by side. A SF will turn well past the point of ignition, maybe a full turn or half a turn.
> 
> With Leef, I sometimes have to use a brass ring or alum foil around the Malkoff, even a non-filed one, for a good contact. It comes and goes, not sure. I've never had 'ignition' issues with FiveMega.
> 
> ...


 
In all honesty, I've never had a single issue with Leef and Malkoff working reliably together in my Leef-bodied 9P. The lack of an extra o-ring doesn't cause water to seep in if used outdoors in the rain. I've heard the brass ring is needed if the head is off of a SureFire M2 instead of using a Z44 bezel. My handmade Malkoff M60 works reliably in my Leef-bodied 9P, without needing to use foil or a brass ring. 

(I know both are viable options, but personally would prefer not to rely on them. And I'm glad I don't.)

I never noticed a difference regarding tail-end threads. But mainly use my favorite 9P in momentary-on mode. 

I wanted a light that could run the same LED drop-in or lamp on different cells. Best option was a Leef C-C 2x18500 body. Use rechargeables most of the time, if the protection kicks in; just toss in three CR123 primaries. I love my Leef-bodied M4. But you have to swap out the lamp if you use primaries over rechargeables. And vice versa. That 9P was put together just to have a more versatile light in my collection. Ironically, it is now on my short list of lights I'd keep til the end of my days. Even over my Leef-bodied M4. (And it would take a great deal for me to part with my M4.)


----------



## alantch (Sep 26, 2010)

To those who have the BigLeef system with the Mag D necks - how do you mount your bi-pin or ROP bulbs? Can Alan_B's hotwire or JimmyM's drivers be incorporated into the neck area to drive an incand bulb? 
I've gone through the whole thread and I don't read or see anyone mentioning or posting a BigLeef body with a MAG D neck configuration. TIA.


----------



## weklund (Oct 4, 2010)

Leef HA III 3x18650 w/ Digilight D36 12 V Incan and Solarforce forward tail switch ... :devil:​


----------



## red_hackle (Oct 10, 2011)

Currently my favourite lego... after I almost fell out of love with it putting the parts together: The inner dimensions of the Leef body and the relatively short FiveMega bezel initially resulted in a very wide gap between bezel and body with just about any drop-in (even a Surefire P60 bulb). I have now found the perfect setup for this lego sanding down the reflector of a nailbender XM-L drop-in by about 4mm from the front to achieve a perfect fit.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 11, 2011)

looking good. 
I'll have to keep my eye out for a LEEF body.


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 11, 2011)

alantch said:


> To those who have the BigLeef system with the Mag D necks - how do you mount your bi-pin or ROP bulbs? Can Alan_B's hotwire or JimmyM's drivers be incorporated into the neck area to drive an incand bulb? I've gone through the whole thread and I don't read or see anyone mentioning or posting a BigLeef body with a MAG D neck configuration. TIA.



I fit a JimmyM regulator into a Leef D Mag adapter and mounted a Philips 5761 using FM's 6.35 brass holder and ceramic socket. Some photos: 

[Post deleted]


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 11, 2011)

Very impressive. 

Now that's a Maglite I'd actually buy,


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 13, 2011)

I love Leefs. These are mine.


----------



## samuraishot (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## brucejiang (Apr 17, 2012)

I should buy some more when I got a chance


----------



## Daekar (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread should be closed for excessive temptation and accompanying risk of marital problems! I have a 1x18650 body with 6P trappings (waiting for an EO-4) and a 2x18650 body with turbohead running the 450 lumen M3T LF bulb... both are great, but good Lord, these pictures make my spending impulse go crazy! Nice pictures.


----------



## ss2nv (Apr 20, 2012)

A few of my Leef/Milkyspit customs:


----------



## Getnlwr (Jul 10, 2012)

So what has happened to the leef stuff? Lighthound only has a few parts listed and it isn't available anywhere else.

I love the concept, but it looks like I am a few years late to the party.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2012)

Getnlwr said:


> So what has happened to the leef stuff? Lighthound only has a few parts listed and it isn't available anywhere else.
> 
> I love the concept, but it looks like I am a few years late to the party.




Sadly, yes. Leef made his last run of custom bodies quite awhile back. Lighthound was the only place you could get new Leef bodies. There had been rumors floating around for awhile that Leef would soon make his absolute last batch of custom bodies. We got a handful of small runs. But pretty soon we got the very last one. 

Only way to get a custom Leef body is to make a WTB topic over at the CPF MarketPlace. But good luck getting someone to part with their's. I have two custom Leef bodies for my SureFire M4 and 9P respectively. And no, they're not for sale.


----------



## Getnlwr (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, Light hound has the 3X 18650 body in HA and it appears that that's my only option. Why did he stop making these? It looks like it had a strong following.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep in mind, Leef was one guy. It's not as though he had a flashlight-making company that fell on hard times and he had to close up shop. Leef is one of us, an enthusiast. Can't expect someone like that to keep having custom bodies made indefinitely. He was at it for more than quite awhile actually.


----------



## Getnlwr (Jul 11, 2012)

I understand. After more searching I came to that. Lee F. being where the name came from. Someone that is passionate about what they do and make can really go far. I am a bit surprised that it didn't ever morph into being one hell of a business. So far I like what he's done. It's amazing. He took the surefire Lego style assemblies to a whole new level. If he ever decides to make anything else I'll be on the lookout for it. I did find this and was trying to get more info, the forum it's on seems pretty dead though. http://wolverinetechnologiesllc.com...ms-Integrations-has-aquired-Leef-Flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2012)

Getnlwr said:


> I understand. After more searching I came to that. Lee F. being where the name came from. Someone that is passionate about what they do and make can really go far. I am a bit surprised that it didn't ever morph into being one hell of a business. So far I like what he's done. It's amazing. He took the surefire Lego style assemblies to a whole new level. If he ever decides to make anything else I'll be on the lookout for it. I did find this and was trying to get more info, the forum it's on seems pretty dead though. http://wolverinetechnologiesllc.com...ms-Integrations-has-aquired-Leef-Flashlights.



Checked out the link, it's been over a year ago. If that guy bought the Rights he sure as heck hasn't been making any Leef custom bodies. If he was, it would be very exciting news around here.


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey all, I wanted to resurrect this thread in tribute to LEEF and his most beautiful creations!

If anyone has any recent LEEF acquisitions since the middle of last year, let's see 'em!


----------



## Norm (Jan 7, 2013)

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

I understand the leef executive bodies work with surefire heads, but not e-series tailcaps? What size tailcaps do they fit, "c" size, or some other proprietary type?

Any known currently available alternatives, that are just a clean tube (no slots)?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 31, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> I understand the leef executive bodies work with surefire heads, but not e-series tailcaps? What size tailcaps do they fit, "c" size, or some other proprietary type?
> 
> Any known currently available alternatives, that are just a clean tube (no slots)?



Leef C-E tubes have "C-compatible" threads for the tailcap and "E-compatible" threads for the bezel....

I think *fivemega* aluminum E1/E2/E3/E4 tube run(s) are sold out, but is that what you are wanting? There may still be some of the steel versions left, IIRC.

EDIT - These ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?363518-E-Head-C-Tail-18650-by-Fivemega

... are still available (at the time of posting this).

And this ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/320100

... I suppose


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 31, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Leef C-E tubes have "C-compatible" threads for the tailcap and "E-compatible" threads for the bezel....
> 
> I think *fivemega* aluminum E1/E2/E3/E4 tube run(s) are sold out, but is that what you are wanting? There may still be some of the steel versions left, IIRC.
> 
> ...



Whoa! You always know about some interesting things.

I don't think it's the first one linked. That'd be ideal, e to e, but "two heads", with two different tube diameters within one body?! That is bizarre. 

What about the second one? E head, c tail, just like an az2, but without the clip slot, and half the price. Thanks for pointing these out.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 31, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Whoa! You always know about some interesting things.
> 
> I don't think it's the first one linked. That'd be ideal, e to e, but "two heads", with two different tube diameters within one body?! That is bizarre.
> 
> What about the second one? E head, c tail, just like an az2, but without the clip slot, and half the price. Thanks for pointing these out.



There were some (long-ago) limited runs of what you want by *balrog* and (more recently) *cubebike*, and expensive titanium customs ( by *Moddoo* ) , too .... Cheers !


----------



## AndyF (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a photo of the Leef McGizmo 27LT body assembled?. Lighthound shows they have it in stock. Any info on the head thread size/type would be appreciated. Is it possible to use other heads on this?.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 3, 2013)

AndyF said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the Leef McGizmo 27LT body assembled?. Lighthound shows they have it in stock. Any info on the head thread size/type would be appreciated. Is it possible to use other heads on this?.









I believe that this may fit most of the McGizmo "PD-type" bezels ....


----------



## T45 (Aug 7, 2013)

Every time I see some Leef custom work, I am tempted to enroll in a machinist class and learn how to recreate these beautiful pieces of work. I would make a 3P version, 6P version, a M3 type, and maybe a M4 version.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 8, 2013)

Did Leaf make a e series 18500 body?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 8, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> Did Leaf make a e series 18500 body?



Yes, I believe so ... but they are _very_ rare.

EDIT - discussed here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?142975-Interest-Another-18650-body-SF-C-E

... but there might have only been a prototype ?


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link. As usual, you are a plethora of information. Kudos.


archimedes said:


> Yes, I believe so ... but they are _very_ rare.
> 
> EDIT - discussed here ...
> 
> ...


----------



## OscarTheDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Just wanted to bring this back to life. Still a fan of his work.


----------



## weklund (Aug 27, 2014)

*Leef C to C Body

Solarforce Bezel

Surefire Z49 Tail Switch

Nailbender XPG-R4 4-18 volt P60 Drop In Module

Solarforce LT1 Lantern*


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2014)

Most bad-*** lantern I've ever seen. lovecpf


----------



## weklund (Aug 28, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Most bad-*** lantern I've ever seen. lovecpf





*Here is a Fivemega 2x18650 I built with 3 mode Nailbender H/M/L.

Safety Orange Cerakote Finish.

I love these lantern lights.
*


----------



## Dioni (Aug 28, 2014)

:twothumbs:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2014)

weklund said:


> *Here is a Fivemega 2x18650 I built with 3 mode Nailbender H/M/L.
> 
> Safety Orange Cerakote Finish.
> 
> ...



NICE!

Perfect for escorting the kids around at night, on Halloween.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Aug 31, 2014)

Leef 18500 body, Leef Grip, and Leef tailcap. :thumbsup:


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 31, 2014)

That's a great little Leef setup, Hiro!

Did Leef ever make bezels? I've never seen any yet...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice Leef setup Hiro. You always seem to pop up with all these cool customs.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2014)

socom1970 said:


> That's a great little Leef setup, Hiro!
> 
> Did Leef ever make bezels? I've never seen any yet...



As far as I know.... No.

But hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## mckeand13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anybody know what dash number o-ring is supposed to be used on the Leef M-head?

The groove (at least on my 1x18650 C/M) doesn't follow standard groove dimensions so it's trial and error unless someone knows.


----------



## Vortus (Sep 17, 2014)

Part of my wifes EDC kit, since roughly 2010ish. Light is the Leef clicky body with a Fenix P1D head. Have a spare P1D head in case it ever goes. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## altermann (Apr 26, 2015)

leef 2*18650+KT1+SFZ41


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Love these lights.


----------



## trubltmols (Apr 27, 2015)

LEEF you say? I have 2 that I picked up years ago.
First is a 1x18650 with a Surefire head, its running a Vinh54 led setup, very bright and throws great! Has LEEF combat ring as well.

Next is a LEEF 2x18650 body with SF KT2 head, running a SF M6 bulb. Trying to come up with a very bright LED solution for this one.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 28, 2015)

Question: for the Fenix P1D clicky Leef bodies, are there other heads that are compatible with it?.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dioni (Oct 14, 2015)

Setup config:
- Leef body E to C 2x18650
- Surefire LU60A 
- Surefire Z41
- Fivemega FM D26 bin-pin
- CL 1794 bulb
- Pair of AW IMR18650 

:devil::devil::devil::devil:

PS.: Yes, I burned some CL1794 already!


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to say right now one of the things that reaches the very top of my need to have list is a leef body.

The *M head 2x 18650 body in olive drab* and possibly some accompanying parts would have a very high trade value at asflashlights ( my shop) right now if one happened to turn up somewhere... The 1 x 18650 body with M head and an extension would be a close runner up.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 16, 2015)

You guys have inspired me to gather my Leefs for an impromptu photo session.





From left to right: 

Black LEEF C-C 1x18650+SF Z44 & SF clickie tailcap; 
Black LEEF C-C 2x18500+Black LEEF tailcap+SF Z44; 
Black LEEF C-C 2x18650+SF SRTH+SF SW02 fatty (rubber guard removed); 
OD LEEF C-M 3x18650+SF KT4+SF SW01 fatty; 
OD LEEF C-C 3x18650+SF M2 bezel+SW02 slim; 
OD LEEF C-C 2x18650+SF KT2+SW02 slim; 
OD LEEF C-M 2x18650+Milky KL2+SF tailcap; 
OD LEEF C-M 2x18650+KL2+SF tailcap; 
NAT LEEF C-C 2x18500+NAT LEEF Grip+NAT LEEF tailcap+SF Z44


----------



## AndyF (Dec 27, 2021)

How about a thread bump.


----------

